# [RAID5+LVM] pvcreate ne passe pas

## Poussin

Salut,

Je me suis lancé dans le RAID logiciel avec 3 disques d'1To. Mon choix s'est tourné vers le RAID 5.

J'ai créé ma grappe

```

cat /proc/mdstat 

Personalities : [linear] [raid0] [raid1] [raid10] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] 

md0 : active raid5 sdc1[2] sdb1[1] sda1[0]

      1953519872 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/3] [UUU]

      

unused devices: <none>

```

Jusque là pas de problème. J'essaie maintenant de rajouter un couche LVM:

```

 # pvcreate /dev/md0 

  /dev/md0: pe_align (256 sectors) must not be less than pe_align_offset (36028797018963967 sectors)

  /dev/md0: Format-specific setup of physical volume failed.

  Failed to setup physical volume "/dev/md0"

```

Cela inspire-t-il quelqu'un? Je dois avouer que je cale un peu

Merci à tous,

Poussin

----------

## Tony Clifton

Un problème de partitionnement peut-être ?

Tu peux essayer de détruire ton RAID, passer le type des partitions d'un des disques du RAID en 8E (sans changer le partitionnement) puis réessayer de créer un PV dessus.

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## Tony Clifton

Pourtant j'ai la même conf chez moi et ça marche sans aucun problème.

Enfin c'est peut-être ma partition /boot qui me sauve   :Smile: 

----------

